# Smokes



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of of a smoke shop in Chapala or Juadalaja, I eed to buy some Tobacco to roll my own smokes.
Thanks
Aussie


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

cigarettes are so cheap here (compared to the US) that i buy cartons, but i have been told that one can purchase rolling papers at the Paz liquor stores, so maybe they have tobacco as well. sorry i'm not much help.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

elchante said:


> cigarettes are so cheap here (compared to the US) that i buy cartons, but i have been told that one can purchase rolling papers at the Paz liquor stores, so maybe they have tobacco as well. sorry i'm not much help.


Thanks mate, that is a help, I just prefer to roll my own, been doing it for a long time. When you are from the other side of the world, (australia), you don't speak the laungage any liitle bit helps,


----------

